# question about using insulated rail joiners



## fwtxrr (Oct 14, 2009)

if i'm wanting to have a insulated siding for parking a loco and consist off of my main line, do i need to insulate both of the rails after the switches or just one?


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Just one will isolate the circuit, as long has you don't have something unusual, like operation from overhead wire.


----------



## fwtxrr (Oct 14, 2009)

just using track power via the rails. but i wasnt sure if i just insulate one rail, will it allow the train on the siding to power up if i go in reverse on the main. would it be best to insulate both?


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

The circuit leaves your power supply, travels through one rail to the locomotive, and returns to the power supply via the other rail. A disruption anywhere will prevent the locomotive from moving. 

It sounds like you're using an isolated siding to park one train, while you contol another one on the main circuit? A single insulator will accomplish this; it is also simpler, as otherwise you'll need to switch the power to both rails to energize the siding.


----------



## fwtxrr (Oct 14, 2009)

ok, that makes sense to me. thankyou for helping out, i really do appreciate it! thanks, todd


----------

